# Find the Hidden Objects



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I had to take a break from the hard puzzles.
Here's one that will remind you of "Highlights" when we were kids.
How many can you find?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

0 And proud of it!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Think I see a cat looking under the bed. Thats gotta be bonus points.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Mine were already circled...


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Rubberback said:


> Think I see a cat looking under the bed. Thats gotta be bonus points.


I agree



Goags said:


> Mine were already circled...


That happened to you too?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Reel Time said:


> I agree
> 
> That happened to you too?


O heck I like looking for the cat. RT you just throw up some that my tired eyes can't find.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

found them all


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Much easier.......couldn't find the kangaroo in this one though


----------

